# Archery buck during rifle Season



## deafishunt (Feb 5, 2005)

I finally got buck with archery during rifle Season on Nov.16th. I used rattle and grunt call. Later Doe appeared and walked toward me and there was perfect windy against my face. In few minutes later Buck finally followed Doe's trail and I ready and shot him down, target was 5 yds from treestand. I can't believe that I was gutted to hunting during rifle Season. I know this area uses slug,muzzlegun and archery only. I was lucky to shooting him first before hunters. My homework is DONE!!! :beer:


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

Fantastic deer. You get bonus points for using a stick and string. :beer:


----------



## Shu (Oct 21, 2003)

nice buck !


----------



## goatboy (Dec 29, 2003)

Nice job, tough to pull of during rifle season! :beer:


----------



## jdpete75 (Dec 16, 2003)

Awesome buck!


----------



## deafishunt (Feb 5, 2005)

I looked the antlers, there seem dark brown color. WOW,I never seem it before. Mine mostly got buck. They were light brown. example mine other picture.
http://www.nodakoutdoors.com/forums/alb ... ic_id=2954


----------



## Sportin' Woodies (Jun 26, 2006)

you have a kick *** mustache.
chaz's cuzin?


----------



## deafishunt (Feb 5, 2005)

Sportin' Woodies said:


> you have a kick a$$ mustache.
> chaz's cuzin?


 oke: :huh: :fiddle:


----------



## mossy512 (Jan 7, 2006)

NICE BUCK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! SWEEEEEET :beer:


----------

